# New adventures



## Palladium (Dec 10, 2018)

After you have done this for awhile you have to find new things to keep you alive and interested.
You wouldn't believe some of the ideas and research i have done over the years all related to precious metals.
I found a new one to interest me!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITTs7V6Yhws&index=4&list=FL7MJW65g2CFT9wr0eUx4msg

https://www.ebay.com/itm/15W-Laser-Head-Engraving-Module-TTL-450nm-Blu-ray-Wood-Marking-Cutting-Tool/163165289703?epid=12021715712&hash=item25fd68bce7:g:mHMAAOSwgppbVyoA:rk:7f:0


----------



## Smack (Dec 12, 2018)

Need to get the target off the bottom of the beaker and much closer to the surface. As the solution saturates with metal, the lazer will become less effective, keeping it closer to the surface (less distance between the surface of liquid and target) will allow a longer sustained burn/reaction. Theorizing quick observations...


----------



## Smack (Dec 12, 2018)

Also, fluid circulation may help to reduce the concentration of particles between the target and the surface. I see it had a tendency to build up in a localized manner, circulation would prevent this.


----------



## Palladium (Dec 12, 2018)

:arrow:


----------



## blueduck (Jan 25, 2019)

Holy cow, wonder if this could be used to make colloidal products used as supplements.

Yes I check in every so often..... 

Blueduck

Idaho Republic


----------



## Platdigger (Jan 26, 2019)

Hey, good to see you posting again Blueduck!


----------



## Palladium (Jan 26, 2019)

That's exactly what the experiment was for.
I burnt my first cheap laser out pretty quick. It works!
Been thinking about moving up to a tube. Just don't have the time to play anymore.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jan 26, 2019)

Very nice. And much faster than the traditional method.


----------

